# JSF-DebugOption Validierung?



## Helios4711 (18. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

Hab jetzt ne Stunde in meinem Source gesucht, warum die Anwendungslogik nicht ausgeführt wird und letztlich ist rausgekommen, dass die Validierung nicht funkte und daher auch die Logik nicht ausgeführt wurde. Hatte ne <h:selectOneMenu value="#{controller.myValue}"> und myValue hatte den falschen Typ.

Kann ich irgendwo im Log erkennen, wenn die Validierung im JSF nicht funktioniert? Ich hab Logging auf DEBUG gestellt, aber ich kann nirgends erkennen, dass die Validierung fehl schlägt.

Gruß,

Heli


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2008)

Die Logging Statements kommen mit dem LEvel INFO, nicht DEBUG 

Am besten benutzt du FacesTrace und achtest auf die Messages.


----------



## Helios4711 (18. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Logging Statements kommen mit dem LEvel INFO, nicht DEBUG



Wieso, wenn ich root-level auf DEBUG setze hab ich doch INFO auch mit drin, oder seh ich was falsch?


FacesTrace schau ich mir mal an.

Danke,

Heli


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2008)

> Wieso, wenn ich root-level auf DEBUG setze hab ich doch INFO auch mit drin, oder seh ich was falsch?


Ja, aber du hast die messages übersehen 



> FacesTrace schau ich mir mal an.


Unbedingt, damit übersieht man keine Messages mehr


----------

